# Any CT wine competitions?



## MontyPython (Jun 9, 2012)

I live in southern CT and was wondering if anyone here knew of upcoming competitions in the area over the summer, into fall.

Quick google search didn't come up with anything specific. 

I do know that the Durham Fair does accept entries but that's about it.

Thanks!
Steve


----------



## blazerpb (Jun 9, 2012)

M&M in Hartford Ct. has a competition in the fall with a followup award dinner. Check out their site at juicegrape.com. This years competition has not been posted yet. 
Paul


----------



## Wade E (Jun 9, 2012)

Maltose Express in Monroe usually hosts 1 also and there is usually 1 in Norwalk at St Annes.


----------



## MontyPython (Jun 13, 2012)

Looks like most are not until the Fall. Will have to check back in a few months.


----------

